

One tonne 'Baby' marks its 60th birthday - dan_the_welder
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/technology/7465115.stm

======
pg
Here's a simulator for it:

<http://www.davidsharp.com/baby/>

~~~
dan_the_welder
I think I'll use a row of switches on my next project instead of Glade.

